# Carniolan breeder queens



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, Sue sell to other people. $550 for a breeder queen.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What makes a "breeder queen" different from a regular queen that mates and lays eggs? Must be something that accounts for $520 difference in price.

Reading Lauri's thread about raising and testing Queens it is apparent there is a lot of work in developing and testing a queen line.

For most queens it seems the drone side of mating is uncontrolled and random. In some cases is this also controlled?


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

The Carni breeder queens are 'instrumentally inseminated' to assure pure bloodlines.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

cklspencer said:


> Yes, Sue sell to other people. $550 for a breeder queen.


Thats kinda steep. Do you have any contact info.

Johnny


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Doesn't Adamf have a carni line available?


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

I never had a breeder queen from Sue, but had a daughter from her breeding program. Boy are they nice and so calm and gentle. I replaced all of my queens with those. Easier to work with them. They mind their business while you mind yours.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

cklspencer said:


> Yes, Sue sell to other people. $550 for a breeder queen.


I spoke to her this spring and she said $750. She also indicated that she wasn't in the business of supplying breeding material to the general queen rearing public. I rationalized that as she focuses on a totally different customer, primarily the CA queen breeders.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

VPqueens has a reasonably priced Carnie Line I think. I bought an Italian breeder from them recently. I was very happy with their customer service.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

johng said:


> VPqueens has a reasonably priced Carnie Line I think. I bought an Italian breeder from them recently. I was very happy with their customer service.


Yes, I have 3 of Adams Spartan breeders and like them very much. Just had a customer ask about New World Carniolans.

Johnny


----------



## pahammer (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnny,

try http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/nwc-queens/orders/#breeder

We offer New World Carniolan queens for sale starting approximately late April thru August. We are a small queen producer by commercial standards so quantities are limited and our northern climate limits when they can be raised.

Our breeder queens are obtained directly from Sue Cobey’s New World Carniolan Breeding program. These queens have been selected for productivity, rapid spring buildup, overwintering ability, tracheal mite resistance, hygienic behavior, pollen collection, gentle temperament and high brood viability. We have been impressed with their performance and with their calm gentle nature they are a pleasure to work.

See our Queen Orders page for terms and prices. Quantities are limited especially early in the season so order early. Please email any questions or to check availability. 


Breeder Queens: Instrumentally Inseminated queens are available on a very limited basis from June through August. They will be shipped once they are laying and have a good pattern of sealed brood. All II queens are clipped and marked with a number. They are $150 each and UPS Next Day Air or Express mail is highly recommended. Please e-mail any questions or to check availability.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any California or Hawaii carniolan breeder queen suppliers?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Dominic, Strachan Apiaries have a good reputation. http://www.strachanbees.com/


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Latshaw Apiaries also has breeder queens. Both in an Italian and a Carniolan line.
http://latshawapiaries.com/


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, I mis-read the question.


----------

